# Deleted Thread



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What happened to ella1048's thread? It was here yesterday and now, poof, it's gone. It was about her husband not wanting to take her on a date for her birthday.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I didn't think we could delete threads?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Was I imagining it?


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

I asked about it too.

I am actually pissed about it. Ella, if you're going to post and complain about your husband but don't make a move out of fear, and THEN have the thread deleted, you're wasting our time. 

I'll never post on your threads again. It's not fair to the rest of us or anyone else out there reading it for the same kind of advice to help themselves.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

katies said:


> I asked about it too.
> 
> I am actually pissed about it. Ella, if you're going to post and complain about your husband but don't make a move out of fear, and THEN have the thread deleted, you're wasting our time.
> 
> I'll never post on your threads again. It's not fair to the rest of us or anyone else out there reading it for the same kind of advice to help themselves.


You are strong, she may not be.

She may have folded, her remains buckled over in pain and in anguish.

Lighten up.

There will be other Threads, other Breads to consume, to digest.
If you want more advice, post again.

TAM will not leave 'you' hanging.

Not 'you', maybe me hanging by my neck.

I could do with a few more inches of height.
Just a few.
Being a writer in pencil, not a pencil-neck fool works for me!

Aye!





The Typist I-


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe she got embarrassed and asked a mod to delete it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Was I imagining it?


You?
Not capable.


Me?
Capa-of-Bull. :grin2:
A place off the southern coast of Africa. 
Near the Cape of Good Hope.


You?
Not capable.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It's hard to understand why one member is consistently granted the privilege of having every single thread she starts deleted.:scratchhead:


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I wondered, too. Yes, why did her thread get deleted and no one else gets the privilege??

Seems TOTALLY unfair. Why?????


----------

